# B-17 Vs Me262



## STOOMLOK (Aug 6, 2006)

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_n_ff.wmv


B-17 FLYING FORTRESS "N"


----------



## Sputnik34 (Aug 7, 2006)

From the looks of it, I think it is a postwar missile test on a B-17.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2006)

Have to agree there.... Seen that clip before and assumed the same thing..


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 8, 2006)

NO !
actual WW2 ME262 guncam footage.

4 crewmembers seen bailing out (in actual VHS PAL TV quality frames)

simply to see that fuelfumes exit from the leftwing and the following explosion
of the mixted fuel/air torns the a/c leftwing apart...the beginning of the end
of this B-17 "N".

i had expected that EXPERTS on this aviationboard would clearly know the
difference between a PASSING fighterplane in the top left corner and a real
ROCKET ! 
how stupied must one be to not see the enormous dimensions if that passing
fighterplane had be a rocket ?!? come on )

the passing fighterplane is a P-47 THUNDERBOLT !

==>> be serious people if you post something or else shut up <<==


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 8, 2006)

EXCERPT:

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17norok.jpg

coincidaly the fighterplane passes just when the explosion happens...
nothing more...nothing less.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 8, 2006)

Theyre called opinions @sshole, and my opinion is that u ned an official warning.... U dont just start throwing out a crap @ss attitude around here....

U now have a 50% warning.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> NO !
> actual WW2 ME262 guncam footage.
> 
> 4 crewmembers seen bailing out (in actual VHS PAL TV quality frames)
> ...


If you're such the freaking EXPERT tell us what B-17 unit had a plain "N" as their squadron code?!?!?! Here's something for you [email protected] - Not one 8AF bomb group from the 1st, 2nd or 3rd bomb Division carried a plain "N" codex - more than likely that clip was taken at Point Mugu or Alamagordo after the war. So before you come on here and start calling people stupid, get your own sh*t together or else I guarantee you your life expectancy on this site will be shorter than your pathetic IQ!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks like the missle striking the wing. And If I'm not mistaken, the outboard wing tanks were used up first on missions.

And I cant find any reference to a group code of "N" for either 8th or 15th AF B17.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> That looks like the missle striking the wing. And If I'm not mistaken, the outboard wing tanks were used up first on missions.
> 
> And I cant find any reference to a group code of "N" for either 8th or 15th AF B17.


Yep!!! And it looks like the bomb bay doors are removed.


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 8, 2006)

WHO trimmed the original vhs footage ?
you or ME ??
this clip originates from the times i used 1.4 MB floppydrives to put big videofiles on in RARfile archives made with a MIRO DC30+ video capture card.

i simply cut the file AFTER the straffing of the fighterjet and just to show the last moments from point X ( fuel explosion tank ) because else the file would have grown to an enormous amount of MB !!

so..what you do not see in this clip is the strain of bullets that hit the B-17
among all the tracer ammo that is RED HOT !
[ red hot + the right fuel/airmixture = EXPLOSION ]

always when you point "so called experts" to the REAL facts they get angry...why ??

P-47 silhouette shows wonderfull and still...
GUNCAMERA FRAME shows clearly in the clip and still...
4 OCCUPANTS clearly to see them bail out after explosion and still...

anyway...i have the COMPLETE footage of this incident,starting with this B-17 flying in group, on VHS and i stick to my reason for the subject posting.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> EXCERPT:
> 
> http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17norok.jpg
> 
> ...


I looked at the clip frame by frame. Your passing fighter looks like an early sidewinder or falcon missile and strikes the aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2006)

It looks like the fuel was being deliberatly dumped over board as to induce an explosion. The missles all were equiped with early versions of proximity fuses and this would be one way of guaranteeing a destructive hit. It would also make it easier for chase aircraft to shoot it down if the missle failed.

If there is more footage available that can disprove our theory of it being a drone, then provide it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> ==>> be serious people if you post something or else shut up <<==


Keep that up and you'll be outta here before you get a chance to get comfy.
Take a freakin' pill and smarten the f*ck up.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> anyway...i have the COMPLETE footage of this incident,starting with this B-17 flying in group, on VHS and i stick to my reason for the subject posting.


Then show it genius....

BTW - Where are the turrets?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah I would like to see it too. I watched that clip again and the so called fighter flys straight into the B-17 and it then explodes (it also looks like a rocket/AA missile). I don't see how you can say it was taken down by cannon...


----------



## Sputnik34 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think "OOST VLAANDEREN" boy wishes to death that it was a -262 that did this. You need to get f-ing real with yourself man. The plane doesn't even have any turrets. Also identifying the plane as "B-17 N" doesn't make you look like that much of an expert. Sheesh.....


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

a problem you have overlooked, had this been an Me 262A-1a attack by JG 7 the jet would of overshot the target, remember that the Mk 108 armed unit with 4 3cm weapons would of had 3-4 seconds of firing time maximum and not even that with the range presented in the video, the jet closing too rapidly to stay around that long to watch the wing blow off, cartwheel, the jet and pilot would of passed the B-17 in much too quick a time

sorry you lose ............

an expert no, knowing JG 7 jet veterans..............YES !

E ~


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

another interesting point if it would of been true, R4M's if fired at this B-17 would of struck in several places at much a greater distance, still the jet pilot would of banked out of the way of the explosion and debris counting on his Kameraden to confirm his kill while he went after another B-17 in the formation

you have been greatly deceived !

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 8, 2006)

If u go frame by frame like I just did, u can clearly see the missle come in from the left hand side of the screen, right below the wing....

Another hoax busted by the "Experts"....


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2006)

un-manned drone or practice post war experiment it sounds. Agreed Les Idid the same and the killing blow comes from the left hand side. Me 262 attacks were all from the rear quarter and slightly below to take out the rear gunner first and then the inboard engine(s). that was the standard rule of attack in 45.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2006)

STOOMLOK, quit while you're ahead unless you wish to be known as #17.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> STOOMLOK, quit while you're ahead unless you wish to be known as #17.



Dont you mean "-17N"?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

Ha!


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 9, 2006)

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_1.bmp

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_2.bmp

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_3.bmp

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_4.bmp

*ORIGINAL CREDIBLE SOURCE* of this footage: the B.B.C. 
(25 Frames/S)

_POSTED FILE_ crunched lousy quality (15 Frames/S !!!)


|-anyway thanx for the many insults attacks to me-|


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_1.bmp
> 
> http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_2.bmp
> 
> ...



Once again you're grasping at straws. You're seeing debris from the aircraft and distorted fragment fly off the aircraft after the missile strike. Turrets *ARE NOT* visible in the first frames which shows the aircraft IS a drone. *Additionally its been pointed out that no ETO B-17 carried "N" as a tail codex*.

Here's something else for you...

_"The designation QB-17L was assigned to surplus B-17Gs that were modified during the postwar years for use as radio-controlled drones for various tests, usually as targets for missiles. They were sometimes equipped with television cameras to provide a target's view of the approaching missile. They were usually painted in red-orange Day-Glo paint with black diagonal stripes for increased visibility. Their serial numbers were prefixed by an O, indicative of their obsolete status. Sources for QB-17 conversions were new B-17s that had went directly to storage upon delivery from the factory, B-17s that had been retired from other duties, and DB-17 drone directors that were now surplus to requirements. 

Most of the QB-17Ls met their end as flying targets for the early Nike Ajax surface-to-air missile or for the Hughes Falcon air-to-air missile. Often, the QB-17L would be the subject of intentional near misses to preserve the drone for as many missions as possible. Other QB-17Ls were used for various unmanned but destructive tests such as the ditching tests carried out by NACA in San Francisco Bay. The last DB-17/QB-17 mission was flown on August 6, 1959, with 44-83727 being blown out of the sky by a Falcon missile fired by a F-101 Voodoo. The last QB-17L was destroyed by an IM-99 Bomarc missile in 1960."_




STOOMLOK said:


> |-anyway thanx for the many insults attacks to me-|



As a reminder numbnuts, your first comments...


STOOMLOK said:


> *
> how stupied must one be to not see the enormous dimensions if that passing
> fighterplane had be a rocket ?!? come on*


If you want to continue here you better change your attitude. It is being shown that not only don't you know what you're talking about, but you're also a rude pinhead. You're the one who first started with the insults.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

Notice how he didnt take a pic of the missle coming in???? U can actually see the fins on it, as well as the smoke trail...

Freakin clueless knowitalls...


----------



## RedChico (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi guys, 1st post.

Check this

Russian Air To Air Missiles

looks more like a test of a russian missile??

USA Code : AA-1/3/5/6 or 7, probably those.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2006)

RedChico said:


> Hi guys, 1st post.
> 
> Check this
> 
> ...


I doubt its Russian - more than likely its an early Falcon or Sidewinder missle test.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> |-anyway thanx for the many insults attacks to me-|


Around here you get what you give bud, sometimes worse. Ya don't like being called a numb nuts, then reel in yer tits and show folks a little civility. Especially since you're new around here.

Anyway, it sure looks like a missile test to me too. Just slow down the frames a bit like these guys did, you'll see it. I sure didn't see anything there that remotely resembled an Me-262 attack. About the only thing WWII-sh about it was the graininess of the clip and the fact that it was a B-17.


----------



## Erich (Aug 9, 2006)

setting all things down, previously said, nonskimmer is correct in his last sentances, it is not a Me 262 attack and cannot be proven as such. As I have said and described a typical Me 262 attack and the firing of R4M rockets which are not the pattern shown when the clip(s) are slowed down.

If you you firmly believe your assertation then indeed you are living in an illusion and need to go somewhere else to show your wares

v/r Erich ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's a B-17 Drone with a big "I" on the tail, USN photo...


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 9, 2006)

*Nike-Ajax*

America's first guided anti-aircraft missile. The world's first supersonic guided missile to become operational. In 1952 a Nike knocked a droned B 17 out of the sky for the first time from Launch Complex 33. U.S. Army

Length: 33 feet 
Diameter: 12 inches 
Weight: 2,500 pounds 
Propellant: Missile - Liquid // Booster - Solid 
First Firing: 1946 

From White Sands Missile Range

After freezing the frame there is more than a passing resemblance to this missle, large rear fins, smaller front canards.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 9, 2006)

100% agree that was that was no fighter that flew by the bomber. Anyone can see that was a air to air missile that took the B-17 down. I would 100% agree that was most likely it was a drone being used for target practice.



A P-47 my butt......


----------



## Sputnik34 (Aug 9, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_1.bmp
> 
> http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17_2.bmp
> 
> ...



Your observations of these frames are almost child-like and very laughable. Go find some other forum to post your "great nazi-victory" find.


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

I've seen a more detailed version of this year's ago and the B-17 is only about 1/2,000ft from the ground. What you see coming from the right wing is a smoke pot to attract the SAM. It hits the ground about a minute later infront of cameras.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

And thats what I said above about seeing it before labeled as a missle hit....

Some numbnuts never learn...

He'll never be back Im sure..


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope.

If folk's have the Brit TV Series of the 1970's: 'The World at War' you can see an edited version of it in: WHIRLWIND - BOMBING GERMANY! Even though this was a test done in the 1950's.


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 10, 2006)

BIZAR ! 
nobody manages to produce the entire original B.B.C. videoclip !
(footage _ in front _ and _ behind _ of my posted footage)

no mentioning also of almost the same way B-17's attacked videoclips (url links) on these pages.(style,direction,height...)

[as usual some people think since they are anonymous on the internet
they can post insults whatever they think of...you are NOT anonymous,believe me,all original I.P. numbers are logged]

==>>
as a *forumtest* you all failed by many ways of exceptional attacking and insulting ,way out of normal behaviour,simply by origine that somebody posts original footage AND the original quote of the title of this videoclip
that was shown on British television (B.B.C.) with the story by the narrator
that this was in fact a B-17 attacked by a ME-262 and that 4 crewmembers
managed to bail out of the ill fated aircraft.
<<==


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> BIZAR !
> nobody manages to produce the entire original B.B.C. videoclip !
> (footage _ in front _ and _ behind _ of my posted footage)
> 
> ...


*WELL IT'S REAL SIMPLE GENIUS - THE FOLKS AT THE BBC WHO PUT TOGETHER THE SHOW WHERE YOU GOT THIS CLIP FROM WERE WRONG!!!!*

And as far as your comments for being anonymous - I don't have to be - I'm telling you straight up, *YOU'RE AN @SSHOLE!!!!!!*


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

So no comment from the moron concerning the clearly visible anti-aircraft missle at exactly 9.5 seconds into his super duper clip???

And for the record, this kids IP address is:

213.224.73.148

What kind of numbnuts believes everything he sees on TV in the first place....


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 10, 2006)

I think we need a Temp Ban for our little friend


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And for the record, this kids IP address is:
> 
> 213.224.73.148



213.224.73.148 resolves to
"dD5E04994.access.telenet.be"
Top Level Domain: "telenet.be"


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2006)

probably should not reply since the boy in question has been banned, but again I point out this was not an Me 262 attack, since who then was taking the gun cam film ? another Me 262A-1a ? think not.............

this discussion has been one of the funniest I have ever particpated in, the poster came in with an agenda and his side arms loaded but he didn't include enough ammo to take us on. Guess the staff wins again ..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Agree Erich!!!!

"Life is tough, it's even tougher if you're stupid."


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe a warning is sufficent.

Perhaps he didnt think of all the possibilities, and is shocked to find out that you cant trust everything you see from the TV.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Perhaps he didnt think of all the possibilities, and is shocked to find out that you cant trust everything you see from the TV.


Imagine that?!?


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2006)

sys the kid came on here like he knew what he had and made a challenge in his second posting due to our remarks. The bailing out crew looks like debris to me as they would not have had time to get away from the carnage done to that drone if it would of been piloted by a crew. He did not have solid evidence and instead barked at our statements in a negative tone still refusing to give in that he had bogus film ......... well indeed if he was told he had a unique gun cam from an Me 262 he got : .............. ripped

E


----------



## Sputnik34 (Aug 10, 2006)

STOOMLOK said:


> BIZAR !
> [as usual some people think since they are anonymous on the internet
> they can post insults whatever they think of...you are NOT anonymous,believe me,all original I.P. numbers are logged]



Holy crap.....is this _tool_ actually threatening us? I am scared sh**less..........


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 11, 2006)

most of us had less sh!t BEFORE reading this thread.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

Like his bogus story, his threat holds no substance. I find it laughable that someone would come on with that much of an attitude and still have it when being proven wrong. Sheesh, some people...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

....Have no life and a fricken nimrods!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

Well well, look at this. This individual seems to think he can threaten me. 

Here is what he tried to post on my website guestbook:


> First Name: STOOMLOK
> URL: HELL.COM
> Comment: LOOK OUT PEOPLE FOR THIS VENOMOUS INDIVIDUAL... THINK HE CAN STAY ANONYMOUS BY INSULTING PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET !!
> How did you find us?: INSULTS PEOPLE ON A FORUM AND...IS SO SUMB TO LEAVE HIS EMAILADRES PLUS URL !!! I.P. ALL PERSONAL SOURCE INFO MATERIALS DOWNLOADED AS LEGAL PROOF. INTERNETPROVIDER CONTACTED. YOU WILL LEARN THE HARD (BUT 100% LEGAL !) WAY THAT YOU CANT INSULT



Wow, I am real scared.  You see, dumbass, I live in a society where speaking your mind is legal, as do you. Calling me venomous is a laugh, you don't know squat about me, jerkoff. Now go play with your little friends, you obviously don't have the maturity to play nicely.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2006)

What an arsehole, can he not just accept he is wrong, when he blatantly is...

Nobody really insulted him that badly either, just told him was an idiot and he was wrong...


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Nobody really insulted him that badly either, just told him was an idiot and he was wrong...



Well that is a bad insult


----------



## Sputnik34 (Aug 12, 2006)

What the hell is this picture? Dude has issues...

Quote:
Originally Posted by STOOMLOK
EXCERPT:

http://hexjumper.be/bafke/b17norok.jpg


----------



## kasper (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm trying to get a look at the clip that has everyone so worked up but for some reason media player doesn't want to play it - anyone else have this problem or can you provide an alternative url to the same clip?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2006)

Nope, works fine for me...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 12, 2006)

He needs to be hit over the head with a crock pot.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2006)

He is a looser. He is 33 years old, still lives with mom and has never been laid....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

> INTERNET PROVIDER CONTACTED



 does he really think they're gonna go out of their way to investigate this and kick evan off, geez.....


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 13, 2006)

Most Excellent.

We run a security based internet service (with SQL databases etc) and have jsut a little experience with hackers etc.  

Not one ISP has ever been in the slightest interested in any investigation, it upsets their paying customers.  

Our usual recourse if attacks continue, is to do a wee thing we call "The Chernobyl Effect" to their computer.

No effect until they turn it off and on again, can you say MELTDOWN.


----------



## Erich (Aug 13, 2006)

lets let this thread be please, the guy has been banned, the thread needs closure as it is all bogus proven adequately enough by forum members.......

v/r E ~


----------

